
Successes (and Some Growing Pains) at Hulu - rmanocha
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/01/technology/01hulu.html?src=twt&twt=nytimes
======
davi
"“Aggregation works for consumers,” he said. “It makes it easier to find and
discover and enjoy premium content, and it works for advertisers, because with
that aggregation you get greater reach.” [...] To get permission to move
content onto other platforms “takes a lot of wrangling,” [and is] “like trying
to pass the health care bill.”"

I think a driver for consolidation into One Media Service To Rule Them All is
that advertisers and content providers would get to see _where else_ their
viewers are going. One can imagine targeting different ads to viewers
depending on their pattern of viewing -- oh look, they watch "Battlestar
Galactica" on one network _and_ they watch "This Old House" on another -- hm,
home repair geek? Upsell the fancy cordless drill! Like the data mining credit
card companies can do, except for content.

This benefit of cooperation goes beyond the 'greater reaach' argument in the
article, and might help counter the pressures causing these companies to want
to go it alone.

